# Smoked Pork Butt



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

She's on the smoker, Fellers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 9, 2017)

i have one defrosting for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

About 3hrs in, adding temp probes.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 9, 2017)

What temp do you stabilize at and how long do u smoke?


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

Scott Bushey said:


> What temp do you stabilize at and how long do u smoke?


This is only my second attempt. While the first attempt turned out fine, I didn't like the bark consistency. I wrapped it in foil when the fat split wide. This time around, I believe I'm gonna skip wrapping, and spritz it with Apple Cider Vinegar. I'm lookin' for 195 to 200 before I pull. The smoke time, I guess, depends on the size of the butt. This one is about 7lbs. But, really, I'll just be going by looks and temperature. I'll let it rest for about 2hrs before pulling.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 9, 2017)

I generally smoke, using a Green Egg, of course dependent on size, for 8 hrs at least. 190 to 200 degrees.


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

Scott Bushey said:


> I generally smoke, using a Green Egg, of course dependent on size, for 8 hrs at least. 190 to 200 degrees.


I'm smokin' on a WSM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

Spritzed and wrapped now. Here's how she looked before wrapping.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 9, 2017)

One of my rules is not to look at it too much.....


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

Scott Bushey said:


> One of my rules is not to look at it too much.....


Of course. Only when necessary. However, I have a twist today that's warranted to me opening it up some and, hence, drawing out the cook later.


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

She's ready to rest.


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

Rested, pulled, and plated on my fine china.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 9, 2017)

I gained a pound just lusting after this. God help me.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## BGF (Sep 9, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I gained a pound just lusting after this. God help me.


I'm not sure which of the ten I haven't broken looking at this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Praying 1


----------



## jw (Sep 9, 2017)

BGF said:


> I'm not sure which of the ten I haven't broken looking at this.





Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I gained a pound just lusting after this. God help me.


Having given occasion to y'all's stumbling might explain the current sickness/chastisement with which I'm currently being afflicted. It's at least an opportunity for application, meditation, and reflection.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 9, 2017)

Cheese shells with pulled pork? You Texas boys should stick to beef. Horrors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Sep 12, 2017)

Now you need a sous vide machine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 12, 2017)

LilyG said:


> Now you need a sous vide machine!


Got no room, or I'd consider it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 12, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> Cheese shells with pulled pork? You Texas boys should stick to beef. Horrors


Last I checked, we got hogs here too.  Nuthin' scary 'bout them cheesey noodles. To each his own.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Sep 16, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> Cheese shells with pulled pork? You Texas boys should stick to beef.



First of all, Pulled Pork isn't Texan. It's really hard to get good pulled pork around here. 

Second, the most expensive side at Lockhart's is the mac and cheese. That does appear to be Texan.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 16, 2017)

Joshua said:


> This is only my second attempt. While the first attempt turned out fine, I didn't like the bark consistency. I wrapped it in foil when the fat split wide. This time around, I believe I'm gonna skip wrapping, and spritz it with Apple Cider Vinegar. I'm lookin' for 195 to 200 before I pull. The smoke time, I guess, depends on the size of the butt. This one is about 7lbs. But, really, I'll just be going by looks and temperature. I'll let it rest for about 2hrs before pulling.



Have you ever just wrapped in foil and dropped it in the coals?


----------



## jw (Sep 16, 2017)

ZackF said:


> Have you ever just wrapped in foil and dropped it in the coals?


Can't say that I have with pork. I have made "fried" tators in foil, but they were still on the grate.


----------

